# Need a laptop for AE, Premiere Pro, Cinema4D, Blender and Photoshop



## billamama (Apr 16, 2021)

Please suggest a laptop for Content Creation in Premiere Pro, After effects, Blender, Cinema 4D, Photoshop, illustrator, Coreldraw etc 
Pleasecheck If the following is capable of solving my problem?

acer Aspire 7 Ryzen 5 Hexa Core 5500U - (8 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10/4 GB গ্রাফিক্স/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650) A715-42G গেমিং ল্যাপটপ
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-aspire-7-r...c?pid=COMGYCG8ZBXWPYUU&cmpid=product.share.pp


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 17, 2021)

Fill this please:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/questionnaire-for-laptop-notebook-purchase.156722/


----------



## billamama (Apr 17, 2021)

What is your budget? (INR or USD)
75k max

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Or Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook?
Running the following softwàres : 
1. After effects 2. Premiere Pro 
3.Blender 4. 3Ds Max 5. Photoshop 6. CorelDraw

3) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Ryzen based

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local = Kolkata )


----------



## aby geek (Apr 17, 2021)

*dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-gf75-thin-c...1?pid=COMFUR8XGGHCYGRS&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-gf65-thin-c...0?pid=COMFP64FZKAHVT3H&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/hp-omen-ryzen-5...0?pid=COMFSTFFPEWNUCH5&cmpid=product.share.pp
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-nitro-5-ry...c?pid=COMGF8EY7WV5AGFC&cmpid=product.share.pp
Here you go 2 intel options and 2 ryzen.
I believe the new nitro 5 is the best pick here. For colour accuracy you might want to consider a separate monitor.


----------



## billamama (Apr 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-gf75-thin-c...1?pid=COMFUR8XGGHCYGRS&cmpid=product.share.pp
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/msi-gf65-thin-c...0?pid=COMFP64FZKAHVT3H&cmpid=product.share.pp
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/hp-omen-ryzen-5...0?pid=COMFSTFFPEWNUCH5&cmpid=product.share.pp
> *dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-nitro-5-ry...c?pid=COMGF8EY7WV5AGFC&cmpid=product.share.pp
> ...


*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-aspire-7-r...c?pid=COMGYCG8ZBXWPYUU&cmpid=product.share.ppHow about this one?


----------



## dissel (Apr 17, 2021)

For Ae + Pr Combo - Look for H version CPU and in GPU a Ti may handle the process easily, Also 16GB Ram is the bare minimum which you can upgrade later, Fos Acer as I gather you may need to visit service centre for RAM upgrade -  if you do it yourself you may lose the warranty.

Edit :- I don't understand this Acer Product a U version instead of H ? U version for ultrabooks not for a gaming laptop.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 17, 2021)

The aspire 7 build quality is questionable. Nitro series is good but they might not have 100%srgb which you need for your content to be color accurate especially designing for print and packaging.
If you do not want to buy a monitor then you will need to increase the budget for better screen and more ram.


----------



## billamama (Apr 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> The aspire 7 build quality is questionable. Nitro series is good but they might not have 100%srgb which you need for your content to be color accurate especially designing for print and packaging.
> If you do not want to buy a monitor then you will need to increase the budget for better screen and more ram.


Like?


----------



## billamama (Apr 17, 2021)

dissel said:


> For Ae + Pr Combo - Look for H version CPU and in GPU a Ti may handle the process easily, Also 16GB Ram is the bare minimum which you can upgrade later, Fos Acer as I gather you may need to visit service centre for RAM upgrade -  if you do it yourself you may lose the warranty.
> 
> Edit :- I don't understand this Acer Product a U version instead of H ? U version for ultrabooks not for a gaming laptop.


I have no Idea that's why I'm asking for help and suggestions, please help me whatever it is required to run above mentioned softwares


----------



## aby geek (Apr 17, 2021)

You need bare minimum 16gb ram and 1650ti.
Next comes processor with as many cores as possible for rendering purposes. If its i7 that's great otherwise ryzen 5 4600h / 5600h can do the  job for now.

The cheapest no compromise configurations I see is the helios 300 i7 10750h with 2060 and 100%srgb going for 109k. Its latest version is 116k with 10870h and rtx 3060.

Some configurations of zephyrus g14 might fall a little close to your budget but they will come with 8gb ram and 1650ti gpu only. There you will need to upgrade the ram but the processor and screen will be great.

Try talking to your nearest acer dealer and find out how much they will sell the 5600h nitro 5 16gb for.
Get the price for 16gb ram variant if you dont want to upgrade your own.
Also ask them the srgb of the screen.

Will you be using a drawing tablet with these softwares?


----------



## billamama (Apr 17, 2021)

aby geek said:


> You need bare minimum 16gb ram and 1650ti.
> Next comes processor with as many cores as possible for rendering purposes. If its i7 that's great otherwise ryzen 5 4600h / 5600h can do the  job for now.
> 
> The cheapest no compromise configurations I see is the helios 300 i7 10750h with 2060 and 100%srgb going for 109k. Its latest version is 116k with 10870h and rtx 3060.
> ...


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 17, 2021)

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...1650-60-hz-15arh05-laptop/p/itm757cc3d41cfba\This is easily the top performer CPU under 1 lakh unless there's some R7 5800H one. 

H series CPUs have 45W CPUs and are better for long CPU intensive tasks over U series CPUs (usually 15W, sometimes 25W). 

For R5 5500U performance, just check review for R5 4600U, its the same CPU with a new name. Its much better than Intel's i7 U CPUs, even gives i7 10750H a run for its money, but check R7 4800H performance as well.

If you want to save money, get this:
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-ga...-1650-60-hz-15arh05-laptop/p/itm8cc53c2585ee9


----------



## aby geek (Apr 18, 2021)

*www.amazon.in/dp/B08CV1CLTW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HGNTH0QQ70XACTQ8RXCCThis takes care of the color accuracy but you will need to upgrade the ram.

*cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-4800HS-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-4800H/m1064059vsm1032976Not much slower than 4800h either.

What say @omega44-xt ?

@billamama This option is also there but if the screen is 45% ntsc and you need to have accurate colors you will have to shell out for external display. That is why I asked you if you will be using drawing tablet. If yes then a drawing monitor can take care of colour accuracy. So choose according to your needs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 18, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *www.amazon.in/dp/B08CV1CLTW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HGNTH0QQ70XACTQ8RXCCThis takes care of the color accuracy but you will need to upgrade the ram.
> 
> *cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-4800HS-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-4800H/m1064059vsm1032976Not much slower than 4800h either.
> 
> ...


Good enough actually. 4800HS is just a 4800H at 35W, mostly (I think 4800HS is better binned as well). Its major issue was thermals while gaming with 60W GPUs like 1660Ti Max Q. 1650Ti is 50W, so bit less heat in CPU+ GPU workload. Also, the laptop is out of budget mentioned by OP.

If you really want something light weight & portable, that would be great. Although 14" will be bit small. 15.6" isn't that big either. I work with blender at times & due to WFH I felt my laptop display to be small as blender has a lot of options & better viewed on a bigger panel, so I ended up buying a 24" monitor.

So weigh the pros & cons & take a decision @billamama.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah if buying a monitor isn't an issue then budget options are ok. I was looking for a single unit that is why I suggested g14. 
If OP isn't comfortable upgrading the ram then I guess they will have to hook up a bigger monitor for colour accurate work.

I just realized I had not posted the link before 
*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...zen5-an515-43-5600h-gtx-1650-8gb-un.qbmsi.004


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yeah if buying a monitor isn't an issue then budget options are ok. I was looking for a single unit that is why I suggested g14.
> If OP isn't comfortable upgrading the ram then I guess they will have to hook up a bigger monitor for colour accurate work.
> 
> I just realized I had not posted the link before
> *store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/gamin...zen5-an515-43-5600h-gtx-1650-8gb-un.qbmsi.004


That was posted earlier but R7 4800H easily beats 5600H in multicore tasks like video rendering. So R7 4800H would be the better choice. Its not too slow in lightly threaded tasks where the superior single-core performance of Ryzen 5000 shines.


----------



## aby geek (Apr 19, 2021)

In that case ideapad is good. But thermals and color accuracy need to be checked.
If OP does decide to increase budget then g14 is a great option.


----------



## omega44-xt (Apr 19, 2021)

aby geek said:


> In that case ideapad is good. But thermals and color accuracy need to be checked.
> If OP does decide to increase budget then g14 is a great option.


Thermals will be ok for 1650/1650Ti, better to raise the back of laptop for better airflow from bottom.

Display is most likely 60-70% sRGB.


----------



## billamama (May 1, 2021)

Yes I use Drawing Tablet
Yes I'm going to use a monitor with it
I've extended my budget up to 1.00,000/-
What options do I have now?


----------



## aby geek (May 1, 2021)

Best option in that case would be the 112k m1 mac, after student discount it can come down to 98k I guess. 
Besides that zephyrus g14 with 4600hs and 1660ti should also come at around 100k.

Next up is msi creator 15m with 10750h and 1660ti at 104k. Just check about how the service is in your city.
Get local msi owners feedback before purchase. Don't confuse this with the newer creator 15 that is 180k.

Omen 15 4600h is the cheapest laptop with 1660ti at 80k. Then acer nitro5 5600h/1650 is available at 73k and lenovo ideapad gaming 3 with 4800h and 1650 at 72k. All these will have low colour accuracy so you can hook them up with this  HUION Kamvas 13 Black Graphic Drawing Monitor Pen: Amazon.in: Electronics

If you already have a tablet and don't want that then the asus zephyrus g14 config I linked earlier is good.
It has 4800hs and 1650ti with a pantone validated screen at 91k.

Since you are going to connect a monitor you can also consider acer nitro 5 with 5600h and 3060 at 96k but the monitor will take you over 1lac.


----------



## billamama (May 1, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Best option in that case would be the 112k m1 mac, after student discount it can come down to 98k I guess.
> Besides that zephyrus g14 with 4600hs and 1660ti should also come at around 100k.
> 
> Next up is msi creator 15m with 10750h and 1660ti at 104k. Just check about how the service is in your city.
> ...


I've intuos tablet


----------



## billamama (Jul 26, 2021)

*Which one should I go for, please Helep ?

1. HP Pavilion Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - ₹89,990*
(16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) 15-EC2076AX Gaming Laptop  (15.6 inches, Shadow Black, 1.98 kg, With MS Office)

*2. ASUS ROG Zephyrus G14 Ryzen 9 Octa Core 4900HS - ₹99,990 *
(16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660Ti/60 Hz) GA401IU-HA251TS Gaming Laptop  (14 inch, Gray W&LED, 1.6 Kg, With MS Office)

*3. ASUS ROG Strix G15(2021) Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H -* *₹1,04,990*
(16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) G513QE-HN108T Gaming Laptop  (15.6 Inch, Eclipse Gray, 2.1 KG)

*4. ASUS ROG Flow X13 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800HS - ₹1,24,990*
(16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) GV301QH-K6463TS 2 in 1 Gaming Laptop  (13.4 inch, Off Black, 1.30 kg, With MS Office)

*5. ASUS ROG Flow X13 (2021) Ryzen 9 Octa Core 5900HS - ₹1,29,990*
(16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650/120 Hz) GV301QH-K6464TS 2-in-1 Gaming Laptop  (13.4 Inch, Off Black, 1.3 KG, With MS Office)

*6. ASUS ROG Zephyrus G15 Ryzen 9 Octa Core 5900HS - ₹1,45,990*
(16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/165 Hz) GA503QM-HQ172TS Gaming Laptop  (15.6 inches, Moonlight White, 1.90 kg, With MS Office)

* Source Flipkart


----------



## aby geek (Jul 27, 2021)

Lenovo legion 5 pro has launched today at 1.38 lacs. If you are going up to 1.5 lacs then you should definitely consider it. It is out of stock on lenovo website but might open up on amazon soon. The amazon listing is showing currently unavailable.
*www.amazon.in/dp/B09B2YTM4M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_imm_BTK0KCHMDAYM5S439DAR


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 27, 2021)

billamama said:


> *Which one should I go for, please Helep ?
> 
> 1. HP Pavilion Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - ₹89,990*
> (16 GB/512 GB SSD/Windows 10 Home/4 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050/144 Hz) 15-EC2076AX Gaming Laptop  (15.6 inches, Shadow Black, 1.98 kg, With MS Office)
> ...


*www.amazon.in/HP-16-1-inch-Graphics-Flicker-16-e0360AX/dp/B098Q9PKPQ/
It has 80W RTX 3060, but still seems like a good laptop for the price, has a 100% sRGB 144Hz panel as well. Sadly not many reviews online. But considering its not a 100W+ GPU, its thermals should be ok, even though not as good as Omen or Legion.

If you are open to spending 140k, Legion 5 Pro is the way to go, has a full power RTX 3060, QHD panel & g-sync.
Legion 5 Pro (16, AMD) | Lenovo India
Check its review by Jarrod Tech.

For something in between, Acer Helios 300 for 112k or so for i7 10870H + 3060 is a great choice.


----------



## billamama (Nov 1, 2021)

R9 5900HX + Rtx3050ti or  
i7 11800H + RTX3050ti  

For 3d Modelling, After effects, Premiere Pro & Photoshop?  Actually I didn't find any review on these combinations, please help


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2021)

billamama said:


> R9 5900HX + Rtx3050ti or
> i7 11800H + RTX3050ti
> 
> For 3d Modelling, After effects, Premiere Pro & Photoshop?  Actually I didn't find any review on these combinations, please help


Depends on the laptop as well, not just CPU & GPU. But to answer your question, former is better as even R7 5800H performs better than i7 11800H at 45W, which is what most laptops supply to their CPU.


----------



## billamama (Nov 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Depends on the laptop as well, not just CPU & GPU. But to answer your question, former is better as even R7 5800H performs better than i7 11800H at 45W, which is what most laptops supply to their CPU.


I'm asking because of these....Confusion!


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 1, 2021)

Legion 5 Pro there are always coupons available for their own website which brings price down to 1.35k around.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 2, 2021)

billamama said:


> I'm asking because of these....Confusion!


DO NOT consider renewed products here, too many bad experiences by people in India.

Maybe update the first post with laptop questionnaire based on current req & make another comment here with the same.

R9 5900HX vs R7 5800H is like a 10% performance difference for the same power. In terms of thermals, Legion 5 pro, Legion 5, HP Omen are top class, followed by Helios 300, Asus G15/G17, HP Victus, then Nitro 5. Avoid Asus F15/A15 & Dell as they are hot. Avoid MSI for poor after-sales.

IMO get this & be done with it:
HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Rs.139990  Price in India - Buy HP OMEN 15 Ryzen 7 Octa Core 5800H - (16 GB/1 TB SSD/Windows 10 Home/6 GB Graphics/NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3060/144 Hz) 15-en1036AX Gaming Laptop Mica Silver Online - HP : Flipkart.com
R7 is great, 3060 is the best GPU for the budget (though at 100W vs 115W of Helios 300 & Legion 5 pro), has 100% sRGB display & a good cooling system.







Even the best case R9 5900HX is like 2000 points ahead of 12k of Omen, not a big difference (just ~15%).


----------



## 123hero (Nov 5, 2021)

HP OMEN is the best bet with the better cooling. R7 4800H with a RTX 3060 should do the job.

@omega44-xt  - There was 4800H omen model with a RTX 2060 that retailed around 90K. That should also be sufficient.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 5, 2021)

123hero said:


> HP OMEN is the best bet with the better cooling. R7 4800H with a RTX 3060 should do the job.
> 
> @omega44-xt  - There was 4800H omen model with a RTX 2060 that retailed around 90K. That should also be sufficient.


There was never an Omen model with R7 4800H + 2060 at 90k, it was 125k earlier. Obviously if that is sold for 90k, will be a great deal as 2060 is like 10-15% slower than 3060 & better than 3050Ti. Omen with R5 + 1660Ti + 60Hz was 80-85k & R5 + 1660Ti + 144Hz + higher RAM & SSD was 105k.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 9, 2021)

Nitro 5 5900hx/3070 is available for 126k but only  fhd not qhd. Does any other nitro 5 model except the 95w 3060 qhd @ 119k have 100 % srgb screens?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 10, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Nitro 5 5900hx/3070 is available for 126k but only  fhd not qhd. Does any other nitro 5 model except the 95w 3060 qhd @ 119k have 100 % srgb screens?


There's a good chance it might be 100% sRGB. See if it mentions 72% NTSC for the display.

Link?


----------



## aby geek (Nov 10, 2021)

Ya the 5900hx one does have 100 srgb but that 3070 is 100w and dont know if heating will be an issue. This is great option beside the helios 300 11800h/3060 which is same price but qhd. 
I am getting 2 minds between the 10th gen helios 300 and fhd nitro 5 5800h/3060 both at 109k.
I think nitro at 109k may not be 100% srgb.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 11, 2021)

I was talking about this one 
*store.acer.com/en-in/laptops/acer-...0-home-an515-45-with-39-6cm-15-6-inch-display
And this one
*dl.flipkart.com/dl/acer-nitro-5-ry...-b88e-5e468517f3f0.COMG2HX5HGWAZS4S&_appId=CL
Ryzen 9 unit is 100% but only fhd.
Ryzen 7 one dont know the colour accuracy but it is 22k cheaper.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 11, 2021)

For gaming, acer Helios 300 with i7 10870H + 3060 (105W) is a great option at 100k. Not much point in spending more. With 3070 100W, you will likely get just 10-15% better performance, nothing huge.


----------



## aby geek (Nov 12, 2021)

Yes for gaming. But when comparing 10870h helios and the fhd 5800h for a rendering use case the latter seems the best choice provided the 109k nitro has 100%srgb too. Omen hovers from 115k to 121k maybe as an all round laptop omen is the way to go.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 12, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yes for gaming. But when comparing 10870h helios and the fhd 5800h for a rendering use case the latter seems the best choice provided the 109k nitro has 100%srgb too. Omen hovers from 115k to 121k maybe as an all round laptop omen is the way to go.


True


----------



## billamama (Dec 8, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Yes for gaming. But when comparing 10870h helios and the fhd 5800h for a rendering use case the latter seems the best choice provided the 109k nitro has 100%srgb too. Omen hovers from 115k to 121k maybe as an all round laptop omen is the way to go.


*www.flipkart.com/acer-predator-hel...aptop/p/itmb2022d3889ada?pid=COMGFH8KHCHZBHDQ
*www.flipkart.com/acer-nitro-5-ryze...aptop/p/itma1ea7a5c6d853?pid=COMG2HCTU4CAZWD9
which one is the better option?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 8, 2021)

billamama said:


> *www.flipkart.com/acer-predator-hel...aptop/p/itmb2022d3889ada?pid=COMGFH8KHCHZBHDQ
> *www.flipkart.com/acer-nitro-5-ryze...aptop/p/itma1ea7a5c6d853?pid=COMG2HCTU4CAZWD9
> which one is the better option?


For gaming, Helios 300. Advantages - better build, better thermals, better display (100% sRGB with 7ms response time) & higher wattage 3060 (95W vs 80W, I think, for combined load).

For productivity, Nitro 5. Advantages - better CPU performance by like 30% or so & better battery life (Ryzen 5000 is efficient). Likely has 70% sRGB 15ms panel that is 144Hz for name sake. True 144Hz panels have a realistic response time of 1000/144 = 6.9ms. There are no 1ms response time LCD panels, those are marketing numbers.

Both likely have a 1x16GB RAM stick, add a 2nd 16GB DDR4 3200MHz stick (I can confirm this for Helios 300).


----------

